# [SOLVED] how the heck do i remove this pc optimizer pro bs????



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

hey, i need a genius asap! heres what happened. i downloaded VLC video player and with it came a few things that i did not want so i chose to deselect these items. within these items was this annoying computer destroying pc optimizer pro bs. i did deselect this item but it still downloaded somehow and yes i know this program is bs and theres nothing wrong with my comnputer except the fact that i have this stupid virus now. ive tried everything. well, probably not everything obviously. basically, i uninstalled it from control panel/unistall a program but its still on my computer. i delted the desktop shortcut also but still on my computer. i then ran malware bytes and it crashed on me. so then i re ran it in safe mode and it did find something so i thought i was good to go. rebooted and what do you know, still on my computer!!! so then i did everything possible with malware bytes, flas scan, quick scan, full scan all in safe mode and still nothing. so then i downloaded avg free home edition and that came up with a few things. i removed all unhealed etc but two said they were hidden objects so i guess i cant remove them with this avg thing. k. so now im at a dead end. i need a genius asap! theres gotta be a way to get this crap off my laptop. 


i have an hp g60 notebook pc
pentium(r) dual core cpu t4200 @2.00ghz
3 gb ram
mobile intel(r) 4 series express chipset family
refresh rate 60
system board 3612 09.66
system bios f.52



im not the best with computers but u dont have to talk to me in elementary terms.

please help me solve this issue. and know this NO I AM NOT PAYING TO GET THIS FIXED. SO PLEASE IF YOUR GONNA ANSWER ME, PLEASE KNOW HOW TO GET RID OF THIS ISSUE WITHOUT ME HAVING TO PAY A DIME! THANKS.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: how the heck do i remove this pc optimizer pro bs????*

Hi and welcome to TSF

I changed the title of your post, watch the language please, per forum rules.

As far as doing it ASAP, generally not, you have to wait for one of the experts to assist you. If you have been running the PC without an active anti virus, most likely infected.

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here: 
NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


BG


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: how the heck do i remove this pc optimizer pro bs????*

Odd I use VLC player and I never seen it ask to install optimizer plus. VLC Player is a good and legit software.


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

*Re: how the heck do i remove this pc optimizer pro bs????*

yeah i know its legit. i mean im not new to this at all. i know about most of these false programs and if i ever download anything and see a fals program included i never download the false program but for some reason this time with vlc it just downloaded anyways. and yeah i know ive downloaded vlc before too and ive never seen something like optimizer with it. it is odd. i trust vlc. i havent deleted vlc though. vlc is not the problem. so im keeping vlc. and actually since ive posted this. ive done a few register clean ups and pc tune ups and ive uninstalled a barrage of programs that i know i dont need. my laptop is running like new but i still see this stupid pc optimizer pro when i start up.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: how the heck do i remove this pc optimizer pro bs????*

Try Revo Uninstaller. Select Advanced removal or uninstall.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: how the heck do i remove this pc optimizer pro bs????*

You should only download VLC from the VideoLAN web site. No add ons included


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

*Re: how the heck do i remove this pc optimizer pro bs????*

thank you thank you thank you! jackbauer_24 i aint gay but man i cud kiss you right now! i love this laptop, it was a gift from college for doing so good and ive always tryed to keep up with it and keep in good condition. you are a life saver. thank you so much. that revo did the job and i was able to delete and uninstall some other programs that i havent been able to uninstall. thank u.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The sole reason I made my comments in post 2 above, it sounded like you had not been running any active anti virus program. If that is so, you very well may have other problems.

BG


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

other problems? like what? i did the revo thing and my laptop is back to normal. the optimizer pro pop up is gone. i never had any problems other than that to my knowledge. i also used avg one time free registry cleanup and i was able to fix 7000 errors. other than that like i said my laptop is golden. so idk, but if you know something idk please do tell.

thanks again for your help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Again, what anti virus program have you been using all along ? Any/all reg cleaners are pretty much junk programs. If you in fact had 7000 errors you would have had a non working PC.

BG


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

i have avg and malware bytes


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

OK

BG


----------

